# New at Kung Fu



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

*Hi, I am a new member here, I am only just beginning to learn Kung Fu. Today is my first day of training and I want to ask for any advice you have for me, I want to focus on animal styles such as the snake and crane. I am training myself at home, I am planning on taking it slow, my main question is... what is the first thing I should begin to learn, balance? or a different thing?  thanks!*


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 14, 2016)

The first thing you should do is find a school.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> The first thing you should do is find a school.


I wish I could, there aren't any Kung Fu schools/classes near me, and I haven't got enough money to pay for it. I am learning at home


----------



## oaktree (Apr 14, 2016)

If you can't find a school I guess practice ma bu.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

oaktree said:


> If you can't find a school I guess practice ma bu.


Is it possible to learn animal styles at home? for example learning from video tutorials?


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> Is it possible to learn animal styles at home? for example learning from video tutorials?


Without a live, in-person teacher to give direction as well as verbal and tactile feedback, we can only learn how to imitate the moves on the video ... badly ... like a clumsy dance. Videos are best used to supplement a live teacher's instruction ... or his income. Or both.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> Is it possible to learn animal styles at home? for example learning from video tutorials?


There really is only two ways to learn like this: 1 get a friend or a group and put your money in together, then ask the local guy if he can host a seminar or a private lesson, take notes and videos of him teaching you the lesson. Repeat.

Second way is to ask local or distance teacher to accept you as a long distance student keep in contact with him post videos of yourself doing the form and for him to correct it. Save money and visit him or have him do a seminar Repeat.
At the end of the day you need some sort of teacher in some shape or form. If you are really determined you will find a way.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

You can contact my Sifu,  He may be able to help you get started
Sifu Edward Tomaine


----------



## oaktree (Apr 14, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> You can contact my Sifu,  He may be able to help you get started
> Sifu Edward Tomaine


Well that is interesting you are located in Suwanee I am actually in Loganville


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

You first step should be to train the basics.  Basic stances, basic punching, and conditioning (push ups, sit-ups, etc.  nothing crazy).  The point of stance training is to learn how to do the stance correctly and to be good at it.  I wouldn't learn from a video unless it's from a good instructor.  There are some really horrible videos out that could cause you harm.  A good example of this would be stances.  If you do your stances wrong because someone is teaching it wrong, then you'll injure your knees in a bad way.

Stances seem to be easy and straight forward, right up to the point when someone starts explaining how to do them, how the weight should be balanced, how the feet should be turned, how low you should go, the posture of the back, weight distribution, and so on.  There's a lot going on even with the simple stuff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> Is it possible to learn animal styles at home? for example learning from video tutorials?


No it is not.  You should find something else to do like running or swimming or biking for fitness.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 14, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> No it is not.  You should find something else to do like running or swimming or biking for fitness.


I get a lot of people asking me to teach them how to swim using Skype actually.


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes, we need to ask why we are doing something, right?
In your case, I'd ask myself: why do I want to learn kung fu from videos?

to defend myself? (you can't learn that from videos)

to fill time, say, while watching dials alone as a security guard? (it would be better to do calisthenics or something ... read, sketch, write, or watch TED talks)

to look cool? To whom? (it would be better to actually do something _well_ to look cool, and _be_ cool.)

to get in shape? (running/biking/swimming would be better)
... or is there another motivation? Be honest, please.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> *Hi, I am a new member here, I am only just beginning to learn Kung Fu. Today is my first day of training and I want to ask for any advice you have for me, I want to focus on animal styles such as the snake and crane. I am training myself at home, I am planning on taking it slow, my main question is... what is the first thing I should begin to learn, balance? or a different thing?  thanks!*



Are there any martial arts schools in your area?


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Are there any martial arts schools in your area?


Apparently not:


reeceari said:


> ... there aren't any Kung Fu schools/classes near me, and I haven't got enough money to pay for it. I am learning at home


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2016)

mograph said:


> Apparently not:



He said Kung Fu, but what about Karate, Judo, Aikido, Kali, jkd, etc.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2016)

oaktree said:


> I get a lot of people asking me to teach them how to swim using Skype actually.


Wow.

Well, swimming instruction is generally available in most communities, at a YMCA or city park and rec programs.  I can't imagine doing that thru skype...


----------



## Tames D (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

mograph said:


> Without a live, in-person teacher to give direction as well as verbal and tactile feedback, we can only learn how to imitate the moves on the video ... badly ... like a clumsy dance. Videos are best used to supplement a live teacher's instruction ... or his income. Or both.


I can't learn with a professional though, I live in a village so there isn't any classes  How can I learn Kung Fu without a trainer?


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

oaktree said:


> There really is only two ways to learn like this: 1 get a friend or a group and put your money in together, then ask the local guy if he can host a seminar or a private lesson, take notes and videos of him teaching you the lesson. Repeat.
> 
> Second way is to ask local or distance teacher to accept you as a long distance student keep in contact with him post videos of yourself doing the form and for him to correct it. Save money and visit him or have him do a seminar Repeat.
> At the end of the day you need some sort of teacher in some shape or form. If you are really determined you will find a way.


Thank you, I will try and look for someone but I don't think I will find anyone.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> You first step should be to train the basics.  Basic stances, basic punching, and conditioning (push ups, sit-ups, etc.  nothing crazy).  The point of stance training is to learn how to do the stance correctly and to be good at it.  I wouldn't learn from a video unless it's from a good instructor.  There are some really horrible videos out that could cause you harm.  A good example of this would be stances.  If you do your stances wrong because someone is teaching it wrong, then you'll injure your knees in a bad way.
> 
> Stances seem to be easy and straight forward, right up to the point when someone starts explaining how to do them, how the weight should be balanced, how the feet should be turned, how low you should go, the posture of the back, weight distribution, and so on.  There's a lot going on even with the simple stuff.


I am learning stances and balances first, at home of course, today is my second day, I am going to try my best, until I can find a teacher


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> No it is not.  You should find something else to do like running or swimming or biking for fitness.


I am learning Kung Fu for self defence not fitness but I am sure I will be more fit from Kung Fu


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

mograph said:


> Sometimes, we need to ask why we are doing something, right?
> In your case, I'd ask myself: why do I want to learn kung fu from videos?
> 
> to defend myself? (you can't learn that from videos)
> ...


To defend myself, How else am I supposed to learn, I can't afford lessons, is there teachers that do it for free?


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Are there any martial arts schools in your area?


No Kung Fu classes only boxing and a gym.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome to MT.


Thank you ^_^


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I can't learn with a professional though, I live in a village so there isn't any classes  How can I learn Kung Fu without a trainer?



You cannot. Without a teacher, making any real progress in martial arts training is, while not totally impossible, ridiculously slow, even for relatively basic stuff.
That isn't what you want to hear, I'm sure, but it's the truth.


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> No Kung Fu classes only boxing and a gym.


Well, then -- learn to box and get to know the tough guys well enough so they can give you tips on how to defend yourself in a fight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I am learning Kung Fu for self defence not fitness but I am sure I will be more fit from Kung Fu


Kung fu can make you fit, but not going about it this way.  You need a good teacher or you will not progress, even if you think you are.  This is honest advice.  Don't waste your time in this way, don't waste your money on useless "instructional" videos.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> No Kung Fu classes only boxing and a gym.


Dedicate yourself to Boxing and the Gym for 6 months and you'll be well on your way to being able to defend yourself - and fit.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> You cannot. Without a teacher, making any real progress in martial arts training is, while not totally impossible, ridiculously slow, even for relatively basic stuff.
> That isn't what you want to hear, I'm sure, but it's the truth.


If a teacher is what is needed, I am going to look hard, I might have to travel far though.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

mograph said:


> Well, then -- learn to box and get to know the tough guys well enough so they can give you tips on how to defend yourself in a fight.





Dinkydoo said:


> Dedicate yourself to Boxing and the Gym for 6 months and you'll be well on your way to being able to defend yourself - and fit.


I don't have a passion for boxing, I love Kung Fu, I am going to try my best to find a teacher, wish me luck lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> If a teacher is what is needed, I am going to look hard, I might have to travel far though.


If you don't have money it may be tough finding a teacher.


> I don't have a passion for boxing, I love Kung Fu, I am going to try my best to find a teacher, wish me luck lol


What makes you have a passion for kung fu if you have never tried it? Do you have friends who also want to learn, or are you alone in that..it may be easier with friends.


----------



## reeceari (Apr 14, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> If you don't have money it may be tough finding a teacher.
> 
> What makes you have a passion for kung fu if you have never tried it? Do you have friends who also want to learn, or are you alone in that..it may be easier with friends.


I've always loved Kung Fu, I love Kung Fu movies, I love how they use animals to attack and defend, I just feel a pull to it  I will keep you all updated, hopefully I will find a teacher close by.


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

If you can't find a teacher, learn boxing and self-defence until you can move out of the village and get a job in a larger town with a kung fu teacher.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 14, 2016)

Boxing is a very realistic self defense art.  It doesn't teach ground fighting, but it's highly effective on your feet.  And if you get good enough at it, it'll keep you on your feet.  It's quite simple on the surface, but it gets pretty deep/technical as you progress.  I've worked out with boxers, so that's my experience with it anyway.

If there's a boxing club/gym and you don't have any money or not enough money, ask if you can work something out with the owner.  Floors always need to be swept and mopped, garbage always needs to be taken out, etc.  If you're serious about it and prove you'll do whatever it takes, the owner may let you train in exchange for some hours of work.  Only one way to find out.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I am learning stances and balances first, at home of course, today is my second day, I am going to try my best, until I can find a teacher


 You need to find someone that has enough skill and knowledge to at least correct any errors that you may have in your stance. This means video taping yourself while in the stance showing the front, the back, and the sides.  Then getting feedback on if you are doing it correctly or not.  There are a couple of people in MT that are skilled enough and have enough knowledge to help you out.    Just make sure that they train Kung Fu because the horse stance in karate and TKD are a little different than a Kung Fu horse stance.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I've always loved Kung Fu, I love Kung Fu movies, I love how they use animals to attack and defend, I just feel a pull to it  I will keep you all updated, hopefully I will find a teacher close by.


Actually kung fu fighting isn't that colorful or exciting.  Hollywood always makes fighting look cooler than what it really is.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I've always loved Kung Fu, I love Kung Fu movies, I love how they use animals to attack and defend, I just feel a pull to it  I will keep you all updated, hopefully I will find a teacher close by.


If you are basing it on that, you will be highly disappointed when you spend the first year learning basic stances and strikes, and one form...


----------



## mograph (Apr 14, 2016)

reeceari said:


> I've always loved Kung Fu, I love Kung Fu movies, I love how they use animals to attack and defend, I just feel a pull to it  I will keep you all updated, hopefully I will find a teacher close by.


Maybe your future lies in a career as a martial arts stuntman, so you can do all the fancy stuff. But you have to be an excellent _real_ martial artist first. No learning from videos. Good luck finding the teacher!


----------



## Ironbear24 (Apr 15, 2016)

why are you limiting yourself to only kung fu? If boxing is available to you then by all means learn that, just because you learn boxing does not mean you can learn kung fu at a later time.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Its good to know what your interested in. What specifically about kung fu interests you?

Personally I like xingyiquan,  uses low stances and high kicks and usually tge forms are done fast so it takes a lot of effort. 

Tai chi chuan is another good style.I like that see style as well. Nice calm relaxing forms (often done as slow as possible) every morning I wake up and practice 5 wu xing. A lot of people will tell you tai chi chuan is good for health. 

If your interested in weapons kung fu has s wide variety of weapons depending on what style you choose. My favorite one is the xingyiquan niuweidao.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Apr 15, 2016)

The edit button is being weird, basically what I tried to say was you can take boxing now since it is close to you, and then later on when you have the means to find a kung fu dojo then do that.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 15, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Well that is interesting you are located in Suwanee I am actually in Loganville


You may not be far from where I live.  What fighting system do you train?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 15, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> You may not be far from where I live.  What fighting system do you train?


Baguazhang, Chen Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, Daito ryu aikijujutsu, some escrima.
My wife does sanda.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 15, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Baguazhang, Chen Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, Daito ryu aikijujutsu, some escrima.
> My wife does sanda.


Nice. Every few months or so I spar with some people at a Sanda School in Marietta.  Are there schools that teach those fighting systems close to where you live?
Finding a decent Kung Fu school is really difficult and they are usually miles apart.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 15, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Nice. Every few months or so I spar with some people at a Sanda School in Marietta.  Are there schools that teach those fighting systems close to where you live?
> Finding a decent Kung Fu school is really difficult and they are usually miles apart.


I teach Baguazhang, Xingyiquan, and Chen Taijiquan. I do practice Daito ryu aikijujutsu and escrima but not qualified to teach them just practice them and who ever wants to practice with me. Xingyiquan is my weakest area as I am not to found of It. I practice in Alexander park. Chinese martial arts of Loganville


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 15, 2016)

oaktree said:


> I teach Baguazhang, Xingyiquan, and Chen Taijiquan. I do practice Daito ryu aikijujutsu and escrima but not qualified to teach them just practice them and who ever wants to practice with me. Xingyiquan is my weakest area as I am not to found of It. I practice in Alexander park. Chinese martial arts of Loganville


 I thought about Xingyiquan.  What is it that you don't really like about it?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 15, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I thought about Xingyiquan.  What is it that you don't really like about it?


It's not that I don't really like it, I just prefer Baguazhang or western boxing, however, I think Xingyiquan is the fastest internal form to learn.


----------

